# Diarrhoea day after embryo transfer



## MrsLisaX (Aug 7, 2015)

Hiya. I'm not sure if this goes on this thread or not so if not, apologies. I had a day 5 blast transferred yesterday morning and for the last hour I've had really bad diarrhoea (I have mild colitis but it's been bad even for me). The clinic had told me to avoid spicy foods as diarrhoea can affect implantation. As I was worried about the colitis I asked if I could take any Imodium or anything but they said not to as the Cyclogest pessaries can make you constipated. But now I'm just freaking out that I've ruined our chances of this working and I don't know what to do about it?!!  
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## helly79 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, MrsLisa, I would advise, to drink plenty of water to keep yourself hydrated and phone your clinic as soon as you can. Are they open on Sunday?  If not ring in the morning to put your mind at rest. Good luck hun.xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly I think your clinic are talking rubbish about diarrhoea affecting implantation, I think it's more that food poisoning could cause problems.

I suffer from IBS and spend half my life on the toilet, with bouts of diarrhoea at least 3/4 times a week.  The progesterone pessaries made me ten times worse.

You can see that both my cycles resulted in BFP's, so please do not panic.

X


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I always got an upset tummy after every transfer, i always thought that it was the end of the road but my last transfer stuck around so it doesn't affect implantation and as horrible and upsetting as it is please try not to worry, just try and focus on the 2ww and good luck xx


----------



## MrsLisaX (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks ladies, gives me a bit more hope  Staceysm, I think it's because diarrohoea can cause uterine cramps or something :s which can affect implantation. And I had the worst cramps ever yesterday  I wish my clinic had helped me out a bit more with it. Instead, they just made diarrohoea sound like it will really effect things and then said I wasn't allowed to take anything to prevent it! I caved yesterday and took one loperamide despite their warnings of constipation. I had so much hope when we got an embryo to blast as never expected it but now don't have much hope left


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Lisa

Don't give up hope.  Seriously.  

If that's the case then I wouldn't have got pregnant twice.  My IBS is horrendous, honestly.  

I had to take Imodium during my pregnancy frequently.  I wish the progesterone had made me constipated, it would have made my life easier!

X


----------



## concho007 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello Ladies

My wife had a day 5 egg transfer on Sunday and has had terrible diarrhoea since, in fact it only died down a little earlier today. She does also suffer from IBS badly, pregnancy test is on 22nd! it will be our 7th go. PLEASE LET IT WORK!


----------

